# Guitar Stores in Toronto?



## regala (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm heading to Toronto for a visit and was wondering if anyone can recommend some good guitar stores.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This should so for a start.

The Twelfth Fret Guitarist's Pro Shop (my favourite)

KAOS Music - Great Instruments and Music Instruction in Toronto for over 20 years.

capsule music

Long & McQuade - Store Location: Toronto Ontario

Contact Us: : Steve's Music Store, Guitars, Drums, Keyboards, Recording, PA, etc...

Ring Music - Toronto's guitar specialists since 1969

Paul's Boutique // Toronto's finest vintage musical instruments, guitars, basses, amps, effects and recording equipment

Toronto Music Store Locations - Remenyi House of Music in Toronto and Richmond Hill

Encore Music Exchange - Livin' The Dream!


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Mississauga, ON. http://www.theguitarshop.ca/


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

+1 for capsule music


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

don't forget all the pawn shops down on queen. sometimes, there can be gems found in them


----------



## robertkoa (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm originally from Buffalo only about 8 or 10 miles from Ontario and spent lots of time there ( in Canada) growing up.

But- even though now in Florida for many years I've talked to the guys at Long and McQuade in Toronto about things on the phone over the years, stuff like Hughes @ Kettner and Radial Tonebones etc. and they've always been cool and helpful........


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

This place is big ..lots to look at , don't know what the prices are like compared to the others
Cosmo Music / Cosmo Music - The Musical Instrument Superstore / Toronto, Canada


----------

